# indexable lathe tools - Needed!!



## Brass_Machine (May 23, 2008)

I need a decent set of indexable lathe tools. The two sets that I have are the cheap chinese versions. At least one or two of each set is a little off. When I went to change the insert... suddenly the insert doesn't line up anymore and has a tendency to wiggle. So I want to buy something better. Currently I use these from LMS:







I need something better. I just don't have a lot of cash at this time to buy a real nice set. What can I get to hold me over for a few months? Anyone have any good suggestions? The LMS set cost me $33... I am willing to at least go to $90...

Help?

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 23, 2008)

Is the Enco USA set any better? This one?. It is only $54. any one have this set?

Eric


----------



## Bogstandard (May 23, 2008)

Hi Eric,

This is the type I have been using for a few years now, and found them very rigid and long lasting. I am talking about the two sets at the bottom of the page.

http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Glanze_Boxed_Sets_of_CCMT_Turning_Tools.html

They all use the same type of tip, but as the tip is made with two different angles, when the tip wears for one angle, it can be used for the other. The tips are very robust and are reasonably cheap.

As the tooling in the States is a lot cheaper than the UK, maybe you can try to find this sort of set within your budget and you wouldn't have to upgrade later.

I think Bob Warfield uses this type, so maybe he can point you in the right direction.

No harm in looking.

John


----------



## shred (May 23, 2008)

I found the ultra-cheapy sets used a slightly off-size insert, so the closest normal one didn't quite fit. The loose screw is also irritiating. I got one of the Enco "Made in USA" tools with a hold-down-style clamp and I like it, though I still destroy the (cheap) inserts rapidly with random acts of ham-handedness far more often than I'd like.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (May 23, 2008)

I use the cheap ones as well but I shim out the "wiggle" with little strips of brass shim stock between the back face of the insert and the holder. I also made a handful of better screws from American made 2-56 x 1/2" socket head screws. I chucked them in the lathe and cut a taper on the back side of the head to match the seat in the insert.

They work great but I'm keeping an eye out for a bargain on a "real" set.


----------



## BobWarfield (May 23, 2008)

Quite right John!

There are 2 versions of the CCMT holders that I have found. My first was made by Glanze, purchased from Grizzly, and had 3/8" shanks. They still list 2 versions:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=glanze

My second was made by Micro100, and purchased during a sale by Wholesale Tool (I think). These are 1/2" shank. They barely work on my AXA QCTP in terms of size, but they're far more rigid. 

Don't forget to pick up a "Bogstandard" RCMT tool as well. There are sources in the US, but all the ones I found cost more than ordering from merry old England. See this thread for details:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1941.0

If you're going to order an RCMT from RDG in England, I'll bet they may have CCMT tooling as well.

Once you have the holders, inserts make a big difference as well. Some detail on these high positive rake CCGT inserts (which fit CCMT holders) are here:

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCLatheSurfaceFinish.html

FWIW, I can generally find either CCMT or RCMT inserts on eBay for $2-3 if I shop carefully and buy 10 at a time. 10 inserts lasts me a long time.

Cheers,

BW

PS I suspect the primary advantage of these holders is the inserts rather than that the holder is made all that much better. Those triangular inserts on the cheap sets just don't cut nearly as well.


----------



## rake60 (May 23, 2008)

The India/China sets have worked well for me.
You do have to check that screw everytime you use the tool.
If it's not tight the seat will be ruined very quickly.

If there is one tool that use most often it might be worth buying 
a good ONE of that tool.
For me it's a left hand turning tool.
I bought this one: *Kennametal SCLCL062*

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 23, 2008)

Eric;
I have the Warner Coset and love them. 
Cabin fever discount price $ 100 these come with HHS inserts not carbide Enco . victor machine Travers tool all sell made in USA brand and you can buy the hss inserts from warner the combined price is less than the warner set and you now have carbide as well as hss. I have not tried the made in USA brand but have not heard bad things about them 
Tin


----------



## d-m (May 23, 2008)

Hi all 
Well this is a timely post indeed. hate to take over the Thread but I won a really good ebay auction the box came wensday. Much to my suprise I scored (again) 4 kennametal holders and few inserts. But being rookie sorting out the bits is just a pain in the a** . It would be so easy if you just looked up the holder (en co msc whatever) and they linked or just had the bit info advable on the page. Or am I missing something is there a easy way to figure just which insert fits what holder any suggestions.
Thanks Dave




No I did not wreck that cat!!!!! I just love carnage


----------



## bretk (May 23, 2008)

I can second Tin's recc on the warner toolsets, I first bought an insert to fit my cheap chinease ccmt tolholders and about fell off my stool when I saw the improvement in finish offered by the hss insert!  I then ended up getting a set of their toolholders which are more rigid and seem to be of much nicer quality than the ebay set I was using before.

-Bret


----------



## Julian (May 26, 2008)

HI,

I buy decent inserts and make the holders myself. I find it easy having made several and can now afford to 'abuse' the inserts and tools.


Julian


----------



## bob ward (May 26, 2008)

I have no experience of the TCMT type tool sets shown in Brass_Machines post, but my first thought is that because there is no pocket for the insert, the 4mm? screw is all that is resisting the turning forces. 

Does that reduce their usefulness, or doesn't it make much difference?


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 27, 2008)

bob ward  said:
			
		

> I have no experience of the TCMT type tool sets shown in Brass_Machines post, but my first thought is that because there is no pocket for the insert, the 4mm? screw is all that is resisting the turning forces.
> 
> Does that reduce their usefulness, or doesn't it make much difference?



Hey Bob actually there is a pocket for the inserts. But being cheaply made, they aren't always square the edge of the insert... so sometimes they wobble.

Eric


----------



## bob ward (May 28, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Hi Eric,
> 
> This is the type I have been using for a few years now, and found them very rigid and long lasting. I am talking about the two sets at the bottom of the page.
> 
> ...



These 7 piece sets of 16mm 5/8" holders look like a good deal to me. I've recently paid AU$90 (UK£40 US$100) for 1 Kennametal SCMCN holder, so if I can get one of those and 6 other tools and tips for UK£93.62 + postage I'm well in front.

But being a perennial tight arse, is there a cheaper US source for sets of 16mm Glanze CCMT holders? I've done the usual searches (Grizzly sell the smaller sets) without success.

BTW the 10th Google result for 'Glanze turning tools' is Bob Warfields cnccookbook site.


----------

